# Previsão e Seguimento Ciclones (Australia 2009/2010)



## AnDré (16 Mar 2010 às 01:13)

*Tópico de seguimento da época ciclónica 2008/2009 na subregião Austrália*







*Época*
A época nesta região  inicia-se oficialmente a *1 de Novembro e prolonga-se até 30 de Abril*.

*Trajectos*






*Vigilância e Alertas*
Esta região divide-se em várias zonas, tendo por isso vários centros responsáveis pelos alertas e avisos. Nomeadamente 3 australianos, um indonésio e outro na Papua-Nova Guiné.







*Link's úteis:*

- Australian Bureau of Meteorology Perth
- Australian Bureau of Meteorology Darwin
- Australian Bureau of Meteorology Brisbane
- Joint Typhoon Warning Center
- Navy/NRL Tropical Cyclone Page


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2010 às 01:18)

A nordeste da Austrália, o *Ului*, vai agora perdendo intensidade, depois da rápida evolução dos últimos dias, e de ter inclusive atingido a categoria 5 de intensidade.

Evolução dos últimos dias











Imagem de satélite







Previsão do trajecto e da intensidade do ciclone para as próximas horas


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2010 às 00:26)

O ciclone Ului continua cheio de forma, e com uma formação bastante elegante! 

Imagem de satélite, de há pouco.


----------



## Fil (18 Mar 2010 às 20:29)

*Re: Seguimento Oceânia 2010*

Um ciclone tropical categoria 1 chamado Ului aproxima-se do NE da Austrália:


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2010 às 00:56)

Previsão da evolução do ciclone nas próximas horas:


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2010 às 14:25)

> *Austrália: Ciclone Ului atingiu costa nordeste do país*
> 11h29m
> 
> O Ului, um forte ciclone tropical, atingiu hoje, domingo, a costa nordeste da Austrália, acompanhado por ventos de 200 km/h, que destruíram habitações e provocaram importantes cortes de electricidade, indicaram os serviços de emergência do Estado de Queensland.
> ...




Previsão para as próximas horas:


----------

